# Need to rent a house near Arnhem NL



## Woderwick (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm moving over to the Arnhem area from the UK in March with my family but I'm finding it impossible to rent a house via the normal web sites as we have two dogs that are coming with us, so far all the web sites refuse to allow dogs in any of the homes they have up for rent. Times starting to run short and we still have nowhere to move to.

Any advise as to how to find a home would be greatly appreciated.

Thx


----------



## Chamo (Oct 24, 2013)

*House Arnhem*



Woderwick said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm moving over to the Arnhem area...we have two dogs... advise how to find a home
> 
> Thx


We lived in Arnhem. I would go to the Aletta Jacobs Schoool (which hosts the local international primary school) a little before the end of the school day. Expat parents mingle in the play ground a few minutes before and after school lets out; maybe they'll know someone looking to rent something that is pet friendly. Just approach them they are a great wealth of information. Folk interested in doing business with expats tend to inform the expats that are already there in the hope that they will spread the word. At the secondary parents don't linger around so your best bet is the primary. Make sure to check out the bulletin board located in the corridor just as you enter the front door at the primary. Many times individuals renting homes place flyers there. 

Of course ask to get a tour of the school at the office first. But they are nice folk. Also Arnhem/Gelderland expat web site: http://ircforyou.info/irc/


----------

